# Under Lolcow farms, there should be a forum dedicated to Twitter lolcows



## Kiwi & Cow (Feb 17, 2020)

There are so many lolcows on Twitter right now that a sub-forum for Twitter lolcows wouldn't hurt.

On that same note, the Tumblr sub-forum has barely new lolcows anymore and the last lolcow that appeared there doesn't even seem to be active on Tumblr and is instead far more active on Twitter which is a reach. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/james...wtaindeww_-whowantsstancakes-doodladoo.65066/

That would overlap other boards of course because the #kickvic crowd, despite being active on Twitter, is also already under the weeb wars category, but there could be a rule against that if the forum ever gets created.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 17, 2020)

Tumblr is a subforum because most of the people on there were either fetishists or SJWs (or both)

Weeb Wars types are likewise related to each other.

What is the common thread linking all Twitter cows beyond choice of platform (especially given that it's one of the few really public platforms available)?


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Feb 17, 2020)

MediocreMilt said:


> What is the common thread linking all Twitter cows beyond choice of platform (especially given that it's one of the few really public platforms available)?


Cancel culture, faux outrage and people making hot takes just for the sake of getting everyone to criticise them, just so they can cry about it and get a lot of attention on Twitter. Also Tumblr is an echo chamber whilst there are a lot of differing opinions on Twitter which leads to stuff like this:






20K replies on the second tweet tho.

Also there are a lot of potential cows in there, but as I said there's a risk to overlap other boards which existed for as long as Kiwi Farms was a thing.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Feb 17, 2020)

Twitter is such an enormous fucking platform that it's not needed, almost every cow is bound to have a twitter.


----------



## niggerhater1488 (Feb 17, 2020)

your thread is shit and you should lick my balls then kill yourself please thanks


----------



## CIA Nigger (Feb 17, 2020)

Tumblr had a subforum because Tumblr was famous in the mid 2010s for having a very distinct culture that was very easy to mock. Eventually Tumblr died, the userbase there dispersed onto Twitter and other sites, and now that subforum mostly has former Tumblrites there. It also wasn't the most mainstream website unlike Twitter, where drama on Twitter ends up in the news. Every time Trump makes a tweet there's a news article for it, Tumblr never had that kind of pull. To add to that, every cow is guaranteed to have a Twitter account these days with decade old embarrassing tweets.

Tumblr is more like DeviantArt in the sense that both websites weren't the most mainstream and attracted a unique audience.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Feb 17, 2020)

It's clear my idea isn't popular, so I guess the mods can lock the thread since it served its purpose.

I'm not deleting it however, so if someone gets the same idea as I did here they won't create another OP like this one here.


----------



## Pukebucket (Feb 17, 2020)

Twitter doesn't have a high enough word count to foster a solid identity in the same vein as Facebook (boomer and wine mom platform) Tumblr (sjw and mental health group therapy platform) Deviantart (fridge art and fetish platform) or Furaffinity (pornographic fridge art and fetish platform).

Twitter is the internet equivalent of everyone opening their windows at random and screaming at one another from across a New York street.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Feb 17, 2020)

I do think cancel culture needs a megathread.


----------



## A Logging Company (Feb 23, 2020)

Pukebucket said:


> Twitter doesn't have a high enough word count to foster a solid identity in the same vein as Facebook (boomer and wine mom platform) Tumblr (sjw and mental health group therapy platform) Deviantart (fridge art and fetish platform) or Furaffinity (pornographic fridge art and fetish platform).
> 
> Twitter is the internet equivalent of everyone opening their windows at random and screaming at one another from across a New York street.


This single image disproves your point.


----------

